# Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?



## Manon (11 Januar 2007)

Hi!

Mit Schrecken hab ich gestern die Rechung in meinem Mail-Postfach gefunden. Ich bin nur Studentin und kann mir einen Rechtsstreit nicht leisten.
Ich ahbe aus Angst daher gezahlt. Können die evtl. noch Forderungen an mich stellen, etwa ich hätte nicht rechtzeitig gezahlt oder so?
Hab aber meine Bank ein Fax an die "Support-Fax Nr." schicken lassen, so dass das eine Bestätigung ist, dass ich wirklich überwiesen habe. Hilft das was?
Ferner wie könnte ich ohne Kosten evtl. wieder an mein Geld kommen? 
Scheiße, ich bin so verzweifelt, hoffentlich kommen die nicht noch mit mehr Forderungen. Können die evtl. mein KOnto abräumen, weil sie meine Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl haben?

Bitte helft mir!

Manon


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*

Oh Gott, was ist denn mit dir passiert? Kontoabräumen geht nicht und machen die auch (mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit) nicht. Selbst wenn dem so wäre, dann gehste zu deiner Bank und lässt die Buchung rückgängig machen - fertig.

Zum Rest deiner Ausführungen schreibe ich lieber nichts, denn das versaut mir den lauschigen Abend.


----------



## Manon (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Oh Gott, was ist denn mit dir passiert? Kontoabräumen geht nicht und machen die auch (mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit) nicht. Selbst wenn dem so wäre, dann gehste zu deiner Bank und lässt die Buchung rückgängig machen - fertig.
> 
> Zum Rest deiner Ausführungen schreibe ich lieber nichts, denn das versaut mir den lauschigen Abend.


Bitte mache Ausführungen, ich bin wirklich total verzweifelt!

Weißte was fast 65 Euro fürn armen Studi ohne Rechtsschutz ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*

Was kommt denn im Klassikradio? Beethovens Wut über den verlorenen Groschen?
Also: Mit Deiner Zahlung hast Du die Zahlungsempfänger reicher gemacht (und Dich auch: an Erfahrung). Da kommt nichts mehr. Das war's. Geld wieder kriegen? Eher geringe Hoffnung.

P.S.: Es gibt, was Deine Ängste ums Konto angeht, dem guten Reducal nichts hinzuzufügen.


> wenn dem so wäre, dann gehste zu deiner Bank und lässt die Buchung rückgängig machen - fertig.


Reducal meint die hypothetische *weitere* Abbuchung von Geld.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Manon schrieb:


> Bitte mache Ausführungen, ich bin wirklich total verzweifelt!


Wir haben alle Mitgefühl, dennoch 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.[/list]


----------



## Manon (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was kommt denn im Klassikradio? Beethovens Wut über den verlorenen Groschen?
> Also: Mit Deiner Zahlung hast Du die Zahlungsempfänger reicher gemacht (und Dich auch: an Erfahrung). Da kommt nichts mehr. Das war's. Geld wieder kriegen? Eher geringe Hoffnung.
> 
> P.S.: Es gibt, was Deine Ängste ums Konto angeht, dem guten Reducal nichts hinzuzufügen.


Gut, wenn da nichts mehr kommt (an Zahlungsforderungen) Und uns Geld seis drum. Aber kann man gegen die nicht irgendwie vorgehen? Sowas ist ja schlimm!

Manon


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Manon schrieb:


> Aber kann man gegen die nicht irgendwie vorgehen?


Natürlich kann man. Man kann allgemeine Empfehlungen verfassen und hoffen, dass die gelesen werden, bevor bezahlt wird. Links: siehe oben.


----------



## Manon (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man. Man kann allgemeine Empfehlungen verfassen und hoffen, dass die gelesen werden, bevor bezahlt wird. Links: siehe oben.


Hi!
Also hätte ich defakto gar nicht zahlen müssen?
Ich könnte dennoch widerrufen und die müssten mir mein Geld ja dann wiedergeben! (Ich weiß, werden die eh nicht machen)
Hoffentlich kommt da NICHTS mehr an Zahlungsforderungen. Ich hab Bauchschmerzen den ganzen Tag. Ihr werdet lachen, aber ich kann keinen Ärger kurz vor 5 wichtigen Klausuren gebrauchen, deswegen zahlt man halt *verzweifeltsei*


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was kommt denn im Klassikradio?


Ab 20 Uhr ist gillen angesagt, Padres live, das mögen sogar meine Kinder und mein Weibchen wird da immer ganz kuschelig.

Keine Angst Manu, fahre dich runter und konzentriere dich auf die wichtigen Prüfungen. Du hast bezahlt - blöd gelaufen! Weitere Abbuchungen - würde ich nicht von ausgehen, da unwahrscheinlich und im E-Fall rückbuchbar. Rückzahlung durch den Zahlungsempfänger - träume weiter!


----------



## sasch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*

Ich habe nun auch eine Rechnung bekommen, nachdem ich mich am 7. angemeldet habe  
Ich wollte doch nur mal zum spass son Bogen kreutzen! Die AGBs hab ich erst richtig gelesen als die Rechnung kam... kommen die wohl damit durch?! 
Ich hab es nur einmal kurz nach der Registrierung "genutzt"... und dabei auch noch einen falschen (nicht richtig zu beantwortenden Bogen vorgesetzt bekommen (seht selbst)):


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*

Der screenshot ist echt klasse.


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Gezahlt bei www.Dein-Führerschein.com, was tun?*



> kommen die wohl damit durch?!



auf keinen Fall. 
Und lies dich ein bisschen durch die threads hier durch, die Zitate von den Verbraucherschützer und die Links.

*Das empfehle ich übrigens jeden Neuling hier, der sich nicht sicher ist! *

[..........] :-D 
Mannomann!

_Überflüssiges und im Falle des Falles Bedenkliches entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------

